# Where are all the jobs in the computing industry???



## infra_red_dude (Sep 7, 2009)

I wrote a small article on the jobs in the computing industry...



			
				Phoenix said:
			
		

> If you are in the field of computing, you would know that these days the mantra is Multi-core CPUs rather than Blazingly fast single-core CPUs. Gone are the days of clock-cranking where you would see a jump in the CPU clock speed every fortnight or so. In a way, the computing industry has reached a theoretical barrier of cranking the clock speed. The focus is now on inclusion of multiple cores on the same die. No wonder you see the "dual-core, tri-core, quad-core and soon octa-core CPU" ads. Unless there is a breakthrough in the field of microelectronics and cooling solutions, this "stuffing-of-more-cores-on-the-same-die" will continue....


I thought it may be useful for Digit'ers'. *Here* is the complete article...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Sep 8, 2009)

Please bold/underline 'Here'. The Link is difficult to find. Just a suggestion.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 9, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Please bold/underline 'Here'. The Link is difficult to find. Just a suggestion.


Yep, done 

Actually I use a userstyle for TDF hence didn't realize that!


----------

